
California’s new privacy law could cost companies a total of $55B - pseudolus
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/10/05/california-consumer-privacy-act-ccpa-could-cost-companies-55-billion.html
======
s_Hogg
The problem with headlines such as this is that the cost figure is not put in
context. Specifically, "is the 55 billion worth it?", instead of just "doing
this thing costs money".

